# Soon to be new work truck



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Got a little click happy watching a salvage auction and ended up with two cars. The other will not be work related but this one will be. 15 years old with higher miles, but minor damage, and overall truck looks decent. We'll see when I get it this week.

http://www.qcsadirect.com/Inventory.aspx?InventoryID=1015733


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Is that $250 bid for real? Front end must have hit a pole but at $250 it looks like it's worth the investment.

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Naw. Unfortunately more than that. You can prebid the week leading up to the auction, that was the winner of the pre-bid. I won it for $900 and some change after fees during live bidding.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

They lump their three locations in Iowa into one auction. Two are in/next to Des Moines, where I am. The third is 2.5 hours away. I wasn't paying attention to their location and won this and the other car both 2.5 hours away. Oops! Road trip this week.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Still, though. $900 is a great deal. The rest of the body [except the scratches and mirror] is in excellent condition and so is the interior.

Do you have to pay to have it shipped or will you go pick it up? 

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Not 100% sure yet. It's only 2.5 hours away but we have a crazy busy week. Quote is $300/ea to ship both cars. The other one is a Focus so I can haul that back, but the trucks a little too big for my trailer. I can legally drive them if I'm in route to the salvage inspection, so I may just drive the truck straight from the auction house to the salvage inspection, it should pass. Then tow the Focus.



a1propertyclean said:


> Still, though. $900 is a great deal. The rest of the body [except the scratches and mirror] is in excellent condition and so is the interior.
> 
> Do you have to pay to have it shipped or will you go pick it up?
> 
> Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, $300 doesn't sound that bad for shipping. Don't know what you paid for the Focus but I'm sure you got a good deal on that as well.

I've never tried the auctions. I get great deals on Craigslist and have not yet had to put a major amount of money into anything that I bought as long as 3 years or so ago. 

I'm happy with that but maybe one of these days I'll check out the auctions, too. I'm always looking for ways to lower costs and get what I need without over-extending myself.

Good luck on both of those. 

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

No, I don't think it's too bad either. 

Focus was $600 and some change, but it's a little more risky depending on damage underneath. Bid on it a little too quickly before I noticed the extent of the damage.
http://www.qcsadirect.com/Inventory.aspx?InventoryID=136524

This is the first time I've bought direct from this auction. One of my cars came from a dealer that bought from this auction though. Just cutting out the middle man this time  There were lots of other great deals, but after I won two I resisted continuing to bid.



a1propertyclean said:


> Actually, $300 doesn't sound that bad for shipping. Don't know what you paid for the Focus but I'm sure you got a good deal on that as well.
> 
> I've never tried the auctions. I get great deals on Craigslist and have not yet had to put a major amount of money into anything that I bought as long as 3 years or so ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

It can be tough to control the urge, like when you get bit by the eBay bug. Too many things you can use that you THINK you need at such low prices, it can be hard to resist. 

Linda


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, and that's what they hope for


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Beauty vehicle, I was looking at one of those last week. But I decided on a caravan instead. Great shop, good price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Swift,

Did I see that truck in the ditch along I-80 by Grinnell? Looked like it with the tan topper on it.. I slowed down and nobody was in it so went on. 

Helped another P&P Contractor last week when he was busted down at the worst possible place to be busted down.....the driveway into the Iowa DOT station....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Wouldn't have been this one. This one was totalled in IL. 

Yeah that would be a terrible place to be busted down. We had a truck break down by Fort Dodge a couple months ago. $2500 later it's back on the road. New engine. Not really sure why I put that much in the truck but I did. 




FremontREO said:


> Swift,
> 
> Did I see that truck in the ditch along I-80 by Grinnell? Looked like it with the tan topper on it.. I slowed down and nobody was in it so went on.
> 
> Helped another P&P Contractor last week when he was busted down at the worst possible place to be busted down.....the driveway into the Iowa DOT station....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Good deal. I tried calling you but the phone that was on me didnt have your number in it. I thought you tried driving truck home and it busted down.

I'll try to call Monday if you are around?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope haven't gotten truck yet. Should be delivered by Wednesday and hopefully on road by Friday. We are adding a couple more people, been busy. 

Yeah I will be around tomorrow, sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

I am not sure that you realize the amount of damage that Truck has...


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I am not sure that you realize the amount of damage that Truck has...


Please elaborate


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

That front bumper took a good whack. Therefore the core-support, fender(s), wheel well(s) and hood are most likely damaged as well.

An impact like that on "modern" trucks causes the ENTIRE front body structure to shift. It is one large crumple-zone.

There is also a good chance that the steering wheel is no longer at "10 and 2".

But...

You paid next to nothing for it, so all will be well.



POST SCRIPT:


"SHIFT LINKAGE IS OFF". Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Swift- who you using for your bodywork? PM or text me their info if you don't mind. I've got some light surface rust popping up on the bed corners on one of my trucks and I hate rust.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Swift- who you using for your bodywork? PM or text me their info if you don't mind. I've got some light surface rust popping up on the bed corners on one of my trucks and I hate rust.


Just going to either have one of my guys or myself do the hood/bumper swap on the truck and should be good from there. I ended up getting a non-salvage expedition from the salvage auction, and that ended up being a sweet deal too. The focus is a mess, probably part it out. So in short, I don't have anyone.

But they were delivered yesterday and the verdict is:
- '97 Expedition 150k miles, non-salvage, $1600 shipped, looks great, putting up for sale for $4k tomorrow.
- '97 F150 180k miles, arrived, wouldn't start, then realized completely out of gas, put in gas, ran good. The "shift linkage off" just means that when your dash says drive, it's really in neutral, so have to move it to 2nd gear to get it to actually be in drive. Front damage is basically how it appears, radiator mounts and such didn't appear to be moved. Other minor damage on exterior, but as to be expected for a '97 truck. 
- '01 Focus 120k miles, it's a mess. In addition to the smack in the rear, it has both tail lights busted up, one headlight, hood has hail damage and is rusty and inside looks disasterous(was a college kids). Started right up, after about 30 minutes the temp gauge spiked.


----------

